# Shout out to Mr Shades



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

Didn't really know where to post this, but wanted to give Mr Shades some positive feedback - he's a very trustworthy, very pleasant all round gent!

He spent a great deal of his Sunday running me through various bits and pieces of the super jolly I'd purchased from him and it was exactly as described.

Don't hesitate to buy from him, big thumbs up


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I would tend to agree!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks very much chaps!

It was a real pleasure meeting you Andy, and the girls seemed to get on well too!

Glad you're enjoying the SJ and if you need any more help or advice with that Classic then please just ask.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll never forget our meetup in that McDonalds car park just off Red House ha ha ha!

That I was only able to get to in time by sacking off work early because my hangover was so bad!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm feeling sad we arranged posting now! Though it was beautifully packaged it sounds like harassing you in person is much more fun!!


----------



## GBuz (Dec 31, 2014)

Interested in the PID kit myself, Next mod for my Classic


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Missy said:


> I'm feeling sad we arranged posting now! Though it was beautifully packaged it sounds like harassing you in person is much more fun!!


I make the occasional trip to Yorkshire, so you never know! I'm always game for a bit of harassment, especially in a McDonalds carpark...

If you need a PID kit for that Classic then I may just deliver it in person... then again I might just use 1st class post instead ;-)


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

GBuz said:


> Interested in the PID kit myself, Next mod for my Classic


.... And an invaluable addition to a Classic. Quite how anyone uses one without a PID is beyond me!

Well, I happily used a Classic for about 6 years without a PID and was more than happy but you know what I mean.


----------



## Olylangsdon (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello, I am new to this forum and would like to upgrade my 2006

Classic with a Mr Shades PID kit (smaller version). But apparently am unable to PM to Mr Shades before 5 posts. Is there a workaround please? Cheers.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Olylangsdon said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum and would like to upgrade my 2006
> 
> Classic with a Mr Shades PID kit (smaller version). But apparently am unable to PM to Mr Shades before 5 posts. Is there a workaround please? Cheers.


Try getting up to 5 posts - its not hard. An introduction takes you another 20% of the way


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Olylangsdon said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum and would like to upgrade my 2006
> 
> Classic with a Mr Shades PID kit (smaller version). But apparently am unable to PM to Mr Shades before 5 posts. Is there a workaround please? Cheers.


He is on ebay


----------



## Olylangsdon (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks, onworking.. ;-)


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

coffeechap said:


> He is on ebay


Ssssshhhhhhhh.... that method costs everyone a little bit more ;-)


----------



## redzocco (Mar 22, 2021)

Another kudos to Mr Shades!

Long time coffee maker, first time coffee modder. Excited to learn more!

Mr Shades provide a super helpful, fast and friendly service👏🏻


----------

